# Canon Teaser Appears in Korea



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 8, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/canon-teaser/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/canon-teaser/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Canon Teaser</strong>

Below is a link to the Canon Korea site showing a teaser for a new camera body.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.canon-ci.co.kr/microsite/event/201311/index.jsp">Canon Korea Teaser</a></strong></p>
<p>It looks to be a camera the same size as the Canon EOS SL1, perhaps an entry level version of the camera to replace the 1100D? Or maybe just a white version of the SL1? Whatever it is, I wouldn’t get too worked up about it. It won’t be a cool full frame mini camera, or a $1000 1D X replacement.</p>
<p>More information and discussion at <a href="http://dicahub.com/2013/11/08/canon-unveils-teaser-for-new-product-white-world-will-start-from-canon" target="_blank">DicaHub</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## candc (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*



Canon Rumors said:


> <div name=\"googleone_share_1\" style=\"position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;\"><glusone size=\"tall\" count=\"1\" href=\"\"></glusone></div><div style=\"float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;\"><a href=\"https://twitter.com/share\" class=\"twitter-share-button\" data-count=\"vertical\" data-url=\"\">Tweet</a></div>
> <p>Below is a link to the Canon Korea site showing a teaser for a new camera body.</p>
> <p><a href=\"http://www.canon-ci.co.kr/microsite/event/201311/index.jsp\">Canon Korea Teaser</a></p>
> <p>More to come…</p>


Looks more 7dii shaped than mii shaped to me, maybe a big powershot?
Edit: the mode dial is on the right side so no 7dmkii


----------



## LuCoOc (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*

Good to see the rumor-mill heat up again.

The body looks like a pro body.

Can anybody tell/ guess wich lens shines thru in the teaser? the front lens diameter compared to the total diameter of the lens does neither look like the 50L nor like the 50 1.4 - random guess: NEW 50mm


----------



## TomazK (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*

This is interesting. It says 2013 and 11, that could be November or 11th of December since I don't speak Korean 
But it is in 2013... Interesting... 

Let's just hope the announcement will be for something good as well.
For me, I would like:

Full frame
no low pass filter
30Mpix or above
5D body
wifi control 
iso up to 100k, clean to 12k
nice long battery life
LCD with 1Million pixels and above
5D AF
Can be DSLR or Mirorless ( OVF or EVF)

That's basically it 

Let's wait and see ..
T


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*

The CanonWatch guys flagged this already. Some dudes in Asia _went to town_ sizing this one up:
http://www.canonwatch.com/canon-teaser-new-camera-announced-november/

They overlay various rebels against it. With so little to go on, this is an iPhone level of mad fanboyism at work. It's beautiful. :'(

From CW: "The teaser says: November 2013, Canon will start from the white world. Coming Soon."

- A


----------



## talicoa (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*

There is a lot of detail if you pull up the contrast. New silver lens. Looks like a small interchangeable lens camera. You can see the IR port, the lens release button, screws in the body. It is retro styled, silver and black. Looks nice really.


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*



ahsanford said:


> "... Canon will start from the white world ..."


So rife with politically incorrect double entendre it almost seems like an Onion headline.


----------



## Nishi Drew (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*

The viewfinder housing looks like a rebel, there seems to be a dial above the grip, like a rebel, and seems to have an EF-S like lens... like a rebel would...

And at this time of year before holiday season and no T6i yet, what do you bet?
It would make sense that nothing came up yet as Canon would have wanted to generate interest for the 70D first, then perhaps the new rebel would get the new sensor as well?? I wouldn't care for one but it's fun to speculate


----------



## talicoa (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*

This image lines up best with the SLT. Small body, looks like with a battery grip on it. SLT Mirrorless? Dual Pixel AF?


----------



## KAS (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*

It's just going to be a white Rebel-level camera.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*

Hey guys! 

It's already been discussed here:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=17981.0

Seems to be a white version of the SL1/100D.

@mods: how about merging the threads?


----------



## axtstern (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*

Look at my "Now enjoy this" posting...

it seems to be a white EOS 100 D
so move on folks nothing to see here...


----------



## bchernicoff (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*



GmwDarkroom said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > "... Canon will start from the white world ..."
> ...



That sounds like a very literal translation. I wonder if it means something like "Canon starts from a blank slate".

I'll ask my Korean colleague when he comes back from lunch.


----------



## axtstern (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*

Opps, you guys beat me while pressing post it...


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*

ohhhhh im so excited.....


----------



## dolina (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*

Is it a MILC? It is filed under Canon mirrorless...

A 7D Mark II that is a SLT?


----------



## preppyak (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*



Maximilian said:


> Seems to be a white version of the SL1/100D.


Yep, agreed...its the only way to explain the Canon logo being so dark.

Kind of cool, though certainly not the interesting new product people thought it might be


dolina said:


> Is it a MILC? It is filed under Canon mirrorless...
> 
> A 7D Mark II that is a SLT?


That's because CR Guy had been running with the idea that the announcement might be the EOS-M2; seems pretty clear it isnt, unless they have radically re-styled the body from the M


----------



## mountain_drew (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*



dolina said:


> Is it a MILC? It is filed under Canon mirrorless...
> 
> A 7D Mark II that is a SLT?


Where do you see that it's filed under mirrorless?


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*



preppyak said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to be a white version of the SL1/100D.
> ...



well when i would have to do an advertising that has lots of white in it... i would also darken the logo to make it more stand out. doesn´t has to mean anything. it´s 2 seconds in photoshop.

but i agree that it´s most likely a white body for koreans.


----------



## Sella174 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*

I don't care about (yet another) new camera body ... where's the *EF Compact-Macro 50mm f/2.5 IS USM* lens!?


----------



## samskr (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*



bchernicoff said:


> GmwDarkroom said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



Hey guys. I'm Korean speaker and the correct (literal) translation is like:
"November 2013
A *White World* will start from Canon."
(and not "Canon will start from the White World"...)

If you have proper codecs installed you'll be able to read the characters below (I don't recommend using Google translator though ) 
"2013년 11월
캐논으로부터 *하얀세상*이 시작됩니다."


----------



## wockawocka (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*

White SL1 it is then.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*

It's the EOS 750D, with a tiny updated feature vs the 700D! :

Edit: it's a white 700/750 D


----------



## vscd (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*

Now this could be a new EOS-1, but in white


----------



## dafrank (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*



bchernicoff said:


> GmwDarkroom said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



Yes, that's exactly what I thought when I read the machine-translated post - that what they probably mean is that Canon has created a new camera from a "clean sheet" of white paper, as the expression goes in the U.S., as it probably also does in other English-speaking nations. This would be a very nice surprise, if true. If not, it may also mean that (ugh!) Canon has fallen back on that desperate standby - kitchy styling - to bolster their sales and has created a literally all white painted version of the SL1 to sell to young Asian women to go with their Hello Kitty accessories. I guess we'll all know pretty soon, but I don't expect any real breakthroughs here. Just saying.

Regards, David


----------



## arjay (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*

It seems to be the next rebel
It has the rebel profile


----------



## bchernicoff (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*

People are studying what appears to be a CG marketing image way too closely.

Who here thinks they really placed a cloth across the new body and photographed it to make this image? Raise your hands...


----------



## RendrLab (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*



bchernicoff said:


> People are studying what appears to be a CG marketing image way too closely.
> 
> Who here thinks they really placed a cloth across the new body and photographed it to make this image? Raise your hands...



+1

About time someone brings up what should have been obvious.


----------



## Ruined (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*

If it does not start with a 5, 6, or 7 I will be very disappointed...


----------



## tron (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*

I do not think a new rebel is worth the teaser.

Unfortunately I admit it looks very much like a rebel


----------



## tron (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*



Ruined said:


> If it does not start with a 5, 6, or 7 I will be very disappointed...


Me too although we can pretty sure it will not start with 5 or 6... yet!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*



GmwDarkroom said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > "... Canon will start from the white world ..."
> ...


 
Maybe not in Korea, and a computer translation can be screwed up easily.


----------



## kphoto99 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*



Ruined said:


> If it does not start with a 5, 6, or 7 I will be very disappointed...


So a 500D, 550D, 600D, 650D, 700D, 750D, 70D, or 75D would not disappoint you?


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 8, 2013)

white is the prefered color in korea. 
make sense it´s a white rebel for the korean market.



> In the most recent event happened by a Korean artist, Jeon Sucheon, the AMTRAK train cross the American continent from New York to Los Angeles in eight days and was covered with white cloth to show that Korean is 'the race with white dress.'



http://www.international.ucla.edu/calendar/showevent.asp?eventid=7056


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 8, 2013)

by the way.... canon has just released new software updates.

has someone looked for hints?
sometimes you can find hints about new cameras when you inspect the code.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*



bchernicoff said:


> People are studying what appears to be a CG marketing image way too closely.
> 
> Who here thinks they really placed a cloth across the new body and photographed it to make this image? Raise your hands...


I think that is a handkerchief to cry into when we find out that the 7D2 will not be released until 2015


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 8, 2013)

maybe a winter olympics edition?
because pyeongchang lost the 2014 olympics but won 2018.... 

doesn´t look like a 7D MK2... and i don´t think this is about the 7D MK2.
but imagine a white 7D MK2 for the 2014 winter olympics. ;D
that would make some guys happy i guess.


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 8, 2013)

Let's see if I understand this: (1) Canon DPP includes support for an "M2", but not for a new Rebel; (2) supposedly credible rumors said that there are going to be no new DSLRs introduced for the rest of 2013; (3) it is about 3 weeks until the end of November and 7 weeks until Christmas; (4) this newly-rumored camera looks a lot like a Rebel or SL1.

OK, I admit it, I'm confused. Wishful thinking tells me this is the new M2 which looks a lot like an SL1. And, oh yes, Canon is introducing their answer to the Metabones Speed Booster, except that it is 1-1/3 stops, not 1 stop.


----------



## fox40phil (Nov 8, 2013)

A new Rebel?... come on Canon... please -.-


----------



## tron (Nov 8, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> by the way.... canon has just released new software updates.
> 
> has someone looked for hints?
> sometimes you can find hints about new cameras when you inspect the code.


I do not want to disappoint you but Canon did something strange at least as the USA site.
They claim to have newer updates but the release numbers correspond to older versions!

I do have these releases (DPP, EOS Utility, Digital Solution disk) since September.
Now why they have done this eludes me...


----------



## djrocks66 (Nov 8, 2013)

I think this will be a camera to compete with the Nikon DF or Similar. Why would they have a teaser for a Rebel? They have to respond to all the new tech coming out with something different.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 8, 2013)

djrocks66 said:


> I think this will be a camera to compete with the Nikon DF or Similar. Why would they have a teaser for a Rebel? They have to respond to all the new tech coming out with something different.



it´s a teaser for korean.

doesn´t have to be a new model at all... could just be a special edition for the korean market.

and i really don´t see why canon *has* to respond to a retro nikon.


----------



## mountain_drew (Nov 8, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> djrocks66 said:
> 
> 
> > I think this will be a camera to compete with the Nikon DF or Similar. Why would they have a teaser for a Rebel? They have to respond to all the new tech coming out with something different.
> ...



Does Canon usually have teasers for such a small announcement? It seems that they would just announce it, not drag it.


----------



## djrocks66 (Nov 8, 2013)

A full frame SL2


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 8, 2013)

mountain_drew said:


> Lichtgestalt said:
> 
> 
> > djrocks66 said:
> ...



i guess that depends on the local canon headquarter.

there is not much canon advertising here overall.
so i would expect something like that for a 1D or 5D body. 
but i think it´s obvious that this is not the case.


----------



## wockawocka (Nov 8, 2013)

Canon doesn't have to respond to anything released lately, not the A7R or the DF.

These cameras are going to have their inherent problems, the DF, no video and poor ergomomics. It's a true pure camera. The A7 series, poor lenses and ergonomics.

Granted, nice cameras in their own rights but stick a lens on them and the weight and size difference are not worth sacrificing ergonomics and easy of use for. I worked out the weight difference between a 50L on a 5D3 and a 50L on a A7R with metabones and the weight was 1280g vs 1500g (roughly).

Considering the amount of investment involved might as well get / keep the 5D3.

I need lighter bodies not smaller ones.


----------



## K13X5C (Nov 8, 2013)

wockawocka said:


> I need lighter bodies not smaller ones.



Amen to that, brother.


----------



## Kwanon (Nov 8, 2013)

It looks to be the same height as a 1DX


----------



## mkabi (Nov 8, 2013)

Wasn't there like a price reduction on the T3... may be its a replacement for that? A T4....


----------



## DaveMiko (Nov 8, 2013)

I hope it's a new 1-D body.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 8, 2013)

Kwanon said:


> It looks to be the same height as a 1DX



i don´t think so.

that´s "perspective distortion". 
the "handkerchief" is just covering parts in front of the body and makes it look taller.


----------



## garyknrd (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*



Don Haines said:


> bchernicoff said:
> 
> 
> > People are studying what appears to be a CG marketing image way too closely.
> ...



LOL,


----------



## djrocks66 (Nov 9, 2013)

wockawocka said:


> Canon doesn't have to respond to anything released lately, not the A7R or the DF.
> 
> Thats your opinion. Mine is they do.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 9, 2013)

Really looks something like SL2, which must have a sensor equal to 70D.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Canon Teaser*



preppyak said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to be a white version of the SL1/100D.
> ...



Perhaps it's an EOS-M2 with an optical viewfinder, designed to look more like a DSLR and less like a point and shoot.


----------



## TheSurfPhotographer (Nov 9, 2013)

?


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes. I think it's a new Rebel. Kinda a yawner. Though if it has the 70D sensor and AF, that would be a great thing.


----------



## chungdha (Nov 9, 2013)

Funny thing is everyone is looking at the body but I have to say first thing you need to check it with different lenses as the lens is most obvious as the glass part is small and could only be either the 40mm EF lens or the 22mm f2 EOSM lens and it look more like the 22mm f2 lens with the edges that are visible.

I hope they do it smart that it be a high end mirrorless similar to the Panasonic GH3. But one thing I really hope is that Canon would build a speedbooster adapter themselves and produce it , just make the EF to M adapter with chip to control the lens plus get speedbooster to change the APSC to Full Frame. If they do that this camera be awesome package. Seriously If they would release also speed booster as a package I would so buy it.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Nov 9, 2013)

i think that everyone here has it wrong. canon is clearly entering the blanket market - more specifically, they are entering the white linen market.

i measured them against my blankets, and the ones in the picture appear to be full-sized, but i'm guessing that they will come in different sizes.

my main concern is that these blankets don't have enough megapixles or dynamic range to compete with sony or nikon. i'm also guessing that a queen-size set will start around $50,000, so it's out of the price range of most "prosumers." i'll be holding out on the yongnuo linens.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 9, 2013)

keithfullermusic said:


> i think that everyone here has it wrong. canon is clearly entering the blanket market - more specifically, they are entering the white linen market.
> 
> i measured them against my blankets, and the ones in the picture appear to be full-sized, but i'm guessing that they will come in different sizes.
> 
> my main concern is that these blankets don't have enough megapixles or dynamic range to compete with sony or nikon. i'm also guessing that a queen-size set will start around $50,000, so it's out of the price range of most "prosumers." i'll be holding out on the yongnuo linens.


 ;D


----------



## Khufu (Nov 9, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> Canon Teaser
> 
> Whatever it is, I wouldn’t get too worked up about it. It won’t be a cool full frame mini camera, or a $1000 1D X replacement.



CR Guy is bluffing! Look at it, matches perfectly with the SL1 but it's taller to accommodate a larger sensor - It's the SLDX! I solved the puzzle, I win a pre-production unit - woo!


----------



## traveller (Nov 9, 2013)

I like Keith Cooper's take on all this: 

_So, a white version of a Rebel (xxxD) sized camera? An SL2 already? Some marketing wheeze connected with the winter olympics?
But who knows, let's see rumourland work this one up into a 47MP EOS 3D_
[http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_rumours.html] 

The rumourverse is always great for a laugh! :


----------



## lw (Nov 9, 2013)

I completed my own analysis
http://eos-m.net/rumours/canon-white-world-teaser/

I think the design elements make it very evident it is an SL1/100D under there - or an SL2 in the same body.


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 9, 2013)

lw said:


> I completed my own analysis
> http://eos-m.net/rumours/canon-white-world-teaser/
> 
> I think the design elements make it very evident it is an SL1/100D under there - or an SL2 in the same body.



I was just fiddling around with the teaser image after loading it into gimp and wanted to upload my image ... you have done the same thing but much better than me!
I came to the same conclusion: a EF-S 40mm helps to estimate the body width to about 120mm - that is consistent to the existing SL1/100D.

The only "hammer" would be a 36x24 mm sensor in a 100D housing* - but who nows? Canon is obviously denying the mirrorless market so it could be a great counterpart to some FF mirrorless cameras ... JUST DREAMING!

EDIT: * the use of the EF-S 40mm might be a hint ...

EDIT2: Thanks kphoto99 for the hint - I mingled the S of STM into the mount descriptor ...


----------



## kphoto99 (Nov 9, 2013)

mb66energy said:


> EDIT: * the use of the EF-S 40mm might be a hint ...



There is no EF-S 40mm, it is EF 40mm.

So it could be a FF SL1 size camera, but I think it is a white colour SL1


----------



## Azathoth (Nov 9, 2013)

It's probably a T4/1200D. There is a red version of the 1100D and as far as i know there isn't any other recent DSRL model that isn't black.

But i wonder what will the specs be? Probably the same as the 100D but with a small useless extra. ;D


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 9, 2013)

traveller said:


> I like Keith Cooper's take on all this:
> 
> _So, a white version of a Rebel (xxxD) sized camera? An SL2 already? Some marketing wheeze connected with the winter olympics?
> But who knows, let's see rumourland work this one up into a 47MP EOS 3D_



Sweet! It's been verified that it's a 47MP 3D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pedro (Nov 9, 2013)

Against all "hope": A DF-ish FF, 1Dx sensor, 5D3 AF, no video, native ISO 51200, extension H1 and H2. A stills only body for Christmas... 8) Just to keep up with the Joneses. US $ 2.8k (as Canon will ask a bit more)


----------



## drjlo (Nov 9, 2013)

pedro said:


> Against all "hope": A DF-ish FF, 1Dx sensor, 5D3 AF, no video, native ISO 51200, extension H1 and H2. A stills only body for Christmas... 8) Just to keep up with the Joneses. US $ 2.8k (as Canon will ask a bit more)



That's a good one ;D


----------



## preppyak (Nov 10, 2013)

Azathoth said:


> It's probably a T4/1200D. There is a red version of the 1100D and as far as i know there isn't any other recent DSRL model that isn't black.
> 
> But i wonder what will the specs be? Probably the same as the 100D but with a small useless extra. ;D


Actually, I think the SL1 is the replacement for the T3/1100D. I just don't see the price point a 1200D would occupy with the SL1 going for $5-600


----------



## dolina (Nov 10, 2013)

Reading the speculations is entertaining. ;D


----------



## weixing (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi,
An EF mount Mirrorless Camera??

Have a nice day.


----------



## schmidtfilme (Nov 10, 2013)

Maybe the camera under the shape is NOT the new product but a camera the designer used to create this teaser. 

I would think more about the wording? What could white world mean? Is this like an idiom for something in Korea?


----------



## AmbientLight (Nov 10, 2013)

Congratulations to the people at Canon Marketing for bringing us that teaser photo! ;D

It is really astonishing how promptly at least some people post-processed that image for closer analysis.

Even if all this buzz is merely to introduce a different color entry level DSLR, at least Canon's marketing campaign is a hit.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Nov 10, 2013)

schmidtfilme said:


> Maybe the camera under the shape is NOT the new product but a camera the designer used to create this teaser.
> 
> I would think more about the wording? What could white world mean? Is this like an idiom for something in Korea?



as i wrote before.... winter olympics come to mind.
white is the prefered color in korea (nation of the white dress).


----------



## tron (Nov 10, 2013)

pedro said:


> Against all "hope": A DF-ish FF, 1Dx sensor, 5D3 AF, no video, native ISO 51200, extension H1 and H2. A stills only body for Christmas... 8) Just to keep up with the Joneses. US $ 2.8k (as Canon will ask a bit more)


I think you will be SLIGHTLY disappointed :


----------



## swrightgfx (Nov 10, 2013)

schmidtfilme said:


> Maybe the camera under the shape is NOT the new product but a camera the designer used to create this teaser.
> 
> I would think more about the wording? What could white world mean? Is this like an idiom for something in Korea?



Aside from the Winter Olympics and a design "enhancement", as suggested by others, the only other thing I can think of that is white and means a lot to Canon, is their lenses. I highly doubt it, but maybe this is a body given the White L treatment? 

I think we need some salt.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 10, 2013)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> An EF mount Mirrorless Camera??
> 
> Have a nice day.


A mirrorless like SL1, compatible with EF lenses is not a bad idea. Just use the 70D sensor and will be a serious competitor for micro 4/3.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Nov 10, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> weixing said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



That's pointless because the focal plane won't move forward with EF lenses, resulting in a 'fat' body that has room for a mirror but no optical VF or fast AF. Hmmm....


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 10, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > weixing said:
> ...


actually.....
There is a lot to be said for not making it too small. If Canon made a higher-end mirrorless camera "normal sized" they could use an lp-e6 battery (1800Mah) as opposed to the 875Mah lp-12 battery that the EOS-M comes with... The extra size would allow for far better ergonomics than the EOS-M and would also allow for more heat dissipation...

My personal opinion is that the ideal Canon mirrorless camera would look like and have similar controls to the 7D..... but with a slightly bigger and better joystick.


----------



## weixing (Nov 11, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > weixing said:
> ...


 Hi,
AF might not be as fast as traditional PDAF, but potential is there. 

With dual pixel sensor technology, may be Canon can come out with user definable AF points... it'll be very nice to be able to define the number of AF points, where your AF points and the size of your AF points. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## sanj (Nov 11, 2013)

TheSurfPhotographer said:


> ?



Does this not end the speculation? It is so .... ahm .... black and white!


----------



## angaras (Nov 11, 2013)

This appears to be a Kiss series camera. the following teaser appeared in Canon Local in Japan.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=540634619350769&set=vb.381111741960060&type=2&theater


----------



## mountain_drew (Nov 11, 2013)

Lots of full frame cameras coming out and Canon gives us firmware updates and a white Rebel. That's pathetic.


----------



## tron (Nov 11, 2013)

It's even silly to show teasers for practically nothing.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 11, 2013)

mountain_drew said:


> Lots of full frame cameras coming out and Canon gives us firmware updates and a white Rebel. That's pathetic.


Respectfully, for all the hurt feelings with Canon not pushing the performance needle every year, this is the industry standard to some extent. See the graphic from http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/rumours.html that I've attached.

New FF rigs come every four years or so and Rebels come every year. The only thing that screams refresh in that timeline is the 7D.

And Nikon's not that different, btw. Their timeline is also on that page for review.

It's Sony that's really winding people up with frantic development and commercialization of FF rigs. But with each one (the two RX1 rigs and the two A7 rigs), they look interesting on paper but have a serious drawback once a veteran photog gets to play with it. I honestly trust Canon (and to some extent Nikon) to take forever on the new tech to make sure it works for folks like us, Nikon D600 dust notwithstanding.

- A


----------



## mountain_drew (Nov 12, 2013)

Well I shoot APS-C and I don't use video... For what I do, Canon hasn't done anything interesting since the 7D. I don't even need Canon to innovate at this point, just follow some of what their competitors are doing and I would be happy.


----------

